# CSC Overcoming DVD



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I dont know if this has been posted. It didn't show up on a search.
This looks like a great DVD
I just watched this 60 minutes worth.
Excellent inside views.
Just open it in Windows Media Player
Link


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

flying said:


> I dont know if this has been posted. It didn't show up on a search.
> This looks like a great DVD
> I just watched this 60 minutes worth.
> Excellent inside views.
> ...



probably becuase its not in english.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> probably becuase its not in english.


Actually a lot of it is in english. Also the DVD is either in english or german with english subtitles.
I just watched the trailer at World Cycling Products & it was actually in English with German or Norwegian subtitles ( I think ?)
WCP trailer


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

looks interesting.....

I'll save the stream and watch it later.


----------



## cosmo3 (Nov 1, 2005)

flying said:


> Actually a lot of it is in english. Also the DVD is either in english or german with english subtitles.
> I just watched the trailer at World Cycling Products & it was actually in English with German or Norwegian subtitles ( I think ?)
> WCP trailer


Are you sure it's German and not Danish? (I believe Danish is essentially the same as Norweigan, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

cosmo3 said:


> Are you sure it's German and not Danish? (I believe Danish is essentially the same as Norweigan, but don't quote me on that).


It's all greek to me too


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

sweeet preview.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for posting! Really interesting watch. It sure doesn't glamorize the lives of pro racers...


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

FastFred said:


> Thanks for posting! Really interesting watch. It sure doesn't glamorize the lives of pro racers...


It was good though wasn't it?
I actually love this type of show. Behind the scenes is super interesting to me. I can hardly wait to see the whole thing. All in English. Should be available soon.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Waiting*

I've been waiting on my copy since like August.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> I've been waiting on my copy since like August.


World Cycling said it will be shipping the 1st week of December


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yeah, and I also heard...*

Mid of Sept, Oct, first of Nov., mid of Nov. and now 1st week of Dec. I should be charging them interest on my money. I just want it before Christmas.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Mid of Sept, Oct, first of Nov., mid of Nov. and now 1st week of Dec. I should be charging them interest on my money. I just want it before Christmas.



LOL...........It is the worst waiting isn't it?
I just found out that the link I posted is not Overcoming at all but a seperate documentary "Smertens Sejr" (English: The Victory of Pain)

I did see a good trailer of Overcoming on Danish director Tómas Gislason's own website: 
Trailer


----------



## Carter227 (Feb 8, 2005)

Overcoming DVD
Formated to DVD players in Western Europe, South Africa and Japan* but NOT US*, Canada, Australia, etc! Tomas Gislason's epic documentary about Team CSC. The DVD contains exclusive bonus material and is available with English, Swedish and Norwegian subtitles. PLEASE NOTE: The DVD will be shipped around November 29th. Trailer: www.overcoming.dk 

It says its not formated for US dvd players......


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

This DVD is Region 0 encoded
It will play in all countries


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

flying said:


> This DVD is Region 0 encoded
> It will play in all countries


 Not necessarilly. In the US, we use the NTSC format. Europe uses PAL, and there are several other viewing formats used in other countries. Region encoding and format are totally different. If you try to watch a PAL recording on a US tv/dvd player, you will get a scrambled picture.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks!!*



flying said:


> I dont know if this has been posted. It didn't show up on a search.
> This looks like a great DVD
> I just watched this 60 minutes worth.
> Excellent inside views.
> ...



Wish I knew how to save it. Anyone know how?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

dagger said:


> Wish I knew how to save it. Anyone know how?


I had to use an application that allows you to save streaming video....http://sdp.ppona.com/


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Not necessarilly. In the US, we use the NTSC format. Europe uses PAL, and there are several other viewing formats used in other countries. Region encoding and format are totally different. If you try to watch a PAL recording on a US tv/dvd player, you will get a scrambled picture.


Yes that is true but they can also do a region 0 with DVD's right.
But I also found out that the CSC site said.....
"We have just learned that the overcoming DVD we sell is only formated to Western Europe, South Africa and Japan, but not US, Canada, Australia, etc. worldcycling.com has the rights for the American market."

So it seems this DVD is not done in Region 0 format as one Ebay seller claimed. Unless the duped it?
Ebay


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

covenant said:


> I had to use an application that allows you to save streaming video....http://sdp.ppona.com/



Thanks man that is a cool tool!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Cool*



covenant said:


> I had to use an application that allows you to save streaming video....http://sdp.ppona.com/


Now I can watch this tomorrow morning at the coffee shop on my new phone.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

flying said:


> Yes that is true but they can also do a region 0 with DVD's right.
> But I also found out that the CSC site said.....
> "We have just learned that the overcoming DVD we sell is only formated to Western Europe, South Africa and Japan, but not US, Canada, Australia, etc. worldcycling.com has the rights for the American market."
> 
> ...


 It is probably region 0, but PAL. The region system is used because different dvd's,such as movies, come out in various countries at different times. ie., a dvd may be released in the US in december but in Japan in june. To prevent american retailers from shipping a boatload of them in ,say,january, to japan and thus spoiling the launch, they use the region system. PAL has to do with the line of resolution in our tv's and dvd/vcr's. You could take a dvd to a video specialist to convert, but it would cost you probably $30 or $40 to convert. If a guy is selling them on ebay, he has probably converted one, and is making copies, inviting poor quality. probably better to wait for the real thing!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> If a guy is selling them on ebay, he has probably converted one, and is making copies, inviting poor quality. probably better to wait for the real thing!


Agreed
I will wait for the real thing. I just got Hell on wheels yesterday. It was pretty good too.
But that other CSC documentary "Smertens Sejr" was very good too.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Bjarne Riis*

Until I watched this I had the wrong impression of Bjarne.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Finally got the WCP DVD the other day, along with Hell on Wheels. Have watched them both a couple times and they are both excellent documentaries. Riis is a very intense guy - seems like the doping he needs to do most now is Prilosec. The T-Mob video has a number of very enlightening comments from the riders on the mental aspects of competing day after day too.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Finally got the WCP DVD the other day, along with Hell on Wheels. Have watched them both a couple times and they are both excellent documentaries. Riis is a very intense guy - seems like the doping he needs to do most now is Prilosec. The T-Mob video has a number of very enlightening comments from the riders on the mental aspects of competing day after day too.


+1
Got mine too. Both Hell on Wheels & Overcoming was great.
Will watch many more times Im sure.
I really like this type of racing documentary. Nice change of pace from just racing coverage. Although they have plenty on them. It is cool to see the whole story & what goes on behind the scenes.
That deal where Johan calls Riis & asks for CSC to help Postal split the field....... I remember that & remember how they all denied it.....LOL
Also really shows you how tough it is being a pro racer. It must be a huge change when the season ends or your carreer is over. You could tell Bartoli was somewhat depressed to be leaving.
Thumbs up for both DVD's


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought the hell on wheels was very interesting with some of the stuff from Zabel. I always thought of him as never really getting down about anything since he races all year long and keeps coming back for more, but it was clear watching the dvd he has to climb out of the same dark holes as everyone else to do it.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for posting that, i really enjoyed it. but how about that part when tylers on the bed getting work done and he takes a deep breath? someone replaced his freakin lungs with the lungs of an elephant!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Seems like*



terzo rene said:


> - seems like the doping he needs to do most now is Prilosec. .



We the fans perpetuate the association of cycling and doping in even the most innocent of comments.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

*basso"s sister*

If Basso"s sister is in it I am getting it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

